

Interview with Scott McCloud about the Google Chrome comic book - curtis
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/google-chrome-interview-with-artist-scott-mccloud-462793

======
gaborcselle
I love this part:

"Q: Do you think, that, while Google is popularly perceived as being cool and
open to ideas and freewheelin', that it might start to grow into the kind of
staid, corporate behemoth some of its close rivals have become?"

" _Well I think there's that conventional wisdom in The Valley that integrity
doesn't scale_ , and I suppose there's always the danger that it'll be hard to
maintain that atmosphere, but certainly Google has risen to a considerable
scale without losing that flavour so far, and I wish them luck."

